

Collect Historical US News College Rankings Datasets (1983-2015) - lidingpku
http://memect.co/FT9GHPl

======
lidingpku
Following the recent release of the 2015 US News college rankings data, we
tried to find the past ranking datasets on the Web. So far we've got US News
colledge rankings datasets from different sources covering 1983-2007, 2008,
2009, 2010, 2011-2015. Looks pretty complete, but not yet in CSV format.
Comments and additions are welcome.

